# Any montanans out there???



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

Just wondering if any people living in montana have been bowhunting for speedgoats yet. I've done a little with no success, but I have seen quite a few decent bucks this year. I'm sure I will eventually get a chance at one of the bruisers since I have a regular tag and not just the 900.


----------

